

Steve Jobs email reply generator - grinich
http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1384.html

======
keytweetlouie
1 minute of time to use it and i can't even copy and paste my email..dogh!

------
roryokane
It needs a Randomize All Choices button to really work. A separate area where
the choices parts are in text instead of a menu for easier reading would be
nice, too.

------
stcredzero
Steve should just have a Markov-chain Palin-bot reply to his fan mail.

------
yumraj
They missed "It'll be awesome!" from the list of possible Steve's replies.

